# brute 750 engine rebuild



## brandon (May 11, 2009)

i have a 05' brute 750. i recently burnt my rings up. i had s shop quote me $1900 and that seems high. does anybody know what a reasonable price for an engine rebuild would be because i dont want to get ripped off.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that just for rings & labor? You could get pistons & cams & all for about that price from Flynt, who is in brandon, ms.


----------

